# Contador Regresivo 99 a 00



## hidratulez (Feb 6, 2007)

Disculpa...
Bueno Lo que quiero hacer es un contador decendente con  circuitos 74193 y 7447 con sus displays. Se trata de un contador de Dias Horas Minutos y Segundos en reversa. que en los displays se veria como algo asi.

Dias   horas   minutos   segundos

99        23         59           59

ya tengo los dispositivos pero me gustaria saber como hace las conexiónes.
y tmb necesito saber si el 7447 ya esta programado o si lo tengo que programar aparte.
gracias.

aunque si saben alguna forma mas facil de hacerlo me la podrian informaciónrmar.

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=contadoruntileteh3.png


----------



## Apollo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

Pues tu si lo tienes, pero no nos sirve de mucho si solo tu lo tienes    

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 8, 2007)

bueno yo soy nuevo en esto asi que no sean ogts conmigo 
acabo de bajar el circuit maker y me puse a hacer uno de los contadores que ocupare.
es el de los segundos (60 a 0) aunque no se si deberia empezar en 59... la verdad qe lo pense pero no supe como meter el dato. por favor chekendo y corrijanme plz.
http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=contadordecendente60a0dg4.png


----------



## Apollo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

El hecho de que seas nuevo no implica que alguien te trate de diferente manera.
Si no dejas la información completa sería imposible ayudarte, ya que nadie somos adivinos 

Este es un contador de 59 a 0, para el display de los segundos.

Tal vez no es lo que necesitas pero puede servirte como inicio.
Cualqueir duda, aqui estamos.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 9, 2007)

muchas gracias, dejame estudiarlo para hacer el que sigue y lo subo para que me lo califiquen.

PD. Apollo es un amor ;3


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 9, 2007)

el problema es k lo tengo que hacer con 74193 y 7447

en el 7447 y el 7448 no tengo problema ya que perecen ser practicamente lo mismo, pero no identifico las entradas del 4029 (PL CP y CE, ahorita hare un diagrama con mis circuitos y lo subo haber que tal)

omg no lo logro hacer funcionar mis 74193 t.t


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 9, 2007)

hice unos nuevo pero simplemente no fuiona no entiendo por que T.T
por favor ayudenme chekandolo


----------



## Apollo (Feb 9, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

No funciona porque introduces la señal de reloj en el pin de "carga paralela".
El reloj debe ir a "CPU" si la cuenta es ascendente, y a "CPD" si es descendente.

El pin de "carga paralela" sirve para forzar las salidas del contador a poner el número binario presente en D0, D1, D2. D3.

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 10, 2007)

mmm es k es la parte qu eno entiendo, es k si meto meto la senal de reloj al cpd que le pongo al pl y supongo que el cpu a tierra esta bien... necesito que esto funcione para poder pasar a la parte que sigue


----------



## Apollo (Feb 10, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

La entrada "PL" se utiliza cuando quieres que el contador cambie a un número de manera arbitraria. En el circuito que te deje anteriormente, cuando la cuenta llega a 0, el siguiente número de la cuenta sería el 99, se utiliza una compuerta para enviar un pulso al pin PL y el contador comienza desde el número 59, ya qu eeste es el número qu etengo predeterminado en D0, D1, D2, D3.

La entrada de CPU es activa en el estado alto, podrías conectarla a tierra y dejarla así.

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 10, 2007)

el problema es no estoy muy familiarisado con esos terminos, solo necesito ver un ejemplo de como va la conexión para poder encargarme de los demas contadores.
profavor ayudame una ves mas .

grax


----------



## Apollo (Feb 10, 2007)

En el inicio del tema te dejé un diagrama de ejemplo, es exactamente la conexión que te digo.

La única diferencia son los integrados, pero lis pines sirven para lo mismo

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 10, 2007)

no entiendo el uso de las entras MR del 47193 y las CE y CP del 4029, lo que dijiste anteriormente creo que lo comprendi.

oie y otra cosa, cuando corro tu archivo en Circuit maker hace conteo regresivo dsde 50 a 0, no desde 59 x.x


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 10, 2007)

amigo ya hice todo lo posible, necesito que me ayudes ya hice las conexiónes pero al correrlo sale el 59 y ya no hace, plz corrigeme, dime que puse mal, este proyecto es para el martes T.T, creeme que en estos dias eh aprendido mas que nunca jeje.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

No dejaste el circuito que llevas como para poder revisarlo y decirte si hay añgo mal.

La entrada "MR" del 193 sirve para restetear el contador a ceros.

La entrada "CE" del 4029 es para activar o desactival el conteo, es activa en nivel BAJO, si está ALTO, la cuenta no se mueve, si está BAJO, la cuenta se mueve a cada pulso del reloj.

La entrada "CP" del 4029 es la entrada de reloj.

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 11, 2007)

Aqui te mando lo que ise, creo que ya estoy muy cerca de la solucion pero algo falta ;(


----------



## Apollo (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

Para que  comience a contar, necesitas cambiar el pin "PL" de U2 de tierra a +V.

Como está conectado en el circuito que dejaste (a masa), siempre va a cargar el número 9, ya que este pin es activo en el estado BAJO. No importando si le llegan pulsos de reloj o no. Pasándolo a +V, comienza a contar.

El segundo contador (U3) no cambia la cuenta, Cuando las unidades llegan a 0, U1A le envía un pulso de reloj a al entrada CPD, (esto es correcto), pero U3 no puede cambiar, ya que U6A siempre tiene la salida en nivel BAJO (y "PL" es activo en nivel BAJO), Provocando que el número 5 sea cargado, evitando la cuenta. Necesitas cambiar U6A (que es una compuerta AND y poner una NAND), con esto el segundo contador puede activarse.

Otro detalle es que U2, no se resetea a 9, sigue contando desde el 15 (Número imposible de visualizar en el display). Para reparar esto, necesitas hacer un decodificador con una compuerta, cada que el contador intente ir del número 0 al 15, esta compuerta debe enviar un pulso BAJO al pin "PL" para forzar al contador a ir hacia el número que tienes en D0, D1, D2, D3, (Como lo tienes en este momento lo va a enviar el número 9) lo cuál es correcto.

Como detalle adicional, el contador 193 cuenta con una salida de acarreo para las dos operaciones (Cuenta ascendente y cuenta descendente), internamente, hace la misma función de U1A (por lo que esta compuerta puede eliminarse y conectar el pin de salida de acarreo descendente "TCD" de U2  directamente al pin "CPD" de U3.

Te dejo una copia del circuito que dejaste con los arreglos antes mencionados (para compararlo con el que tienes), lo que falta arreglar es que el contador de las unidades se reinice en el número 9.

P.D. Me tomé la libertad de arreglar un poco la colocación de los componentes, ya que estaban desacomodados y eso influye en que sea más difícil encontrar errores o modificar el circuito.

Saludos


----------



## obravista (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola



> lo que falta arreglar es que el contador de las unidades se reinice en el número 9.



Yo lo tengo arreglado.
¿Quereis que lo suba?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola obravista:

Muchas gracias por la ayuda 

Si quieres subirlo está perfecto, ya tengo el contador completo terminado. Pero quisiera esperar a que llegue a la solución por el mismo.
Saludos


----------



## obravista (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola *Apollo*

Ya me lo imaginaba, de hay mi pregunta para no meter la pata, ya que creo que tu actitud es muy correcta


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 11, 2007)

haha esta bien, gracias por el interes apollo, aunque ya eh visto tanto circuitos y los que tu me mandaste que no fue tan dificil deducir el faltante. aqui te lo dejo y me pongo a hacer los que faltan, espero no tener mas problemas y mandarte al final todo .


Solo una pregunta

Como aumento la velocidad de la senal de reloj?

el echo de la pregunta es para cuando interconecte los segundos con los minutos, las horas y los dias, tener alguna manera de probarlo todo conectado sin tener que esperar unos dias .

de antemano gracias.


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 11, 2007)

Bueno eh regresado mas rapido que lo pensaba, estaba haciendo el contador de 23 a 0 (horas) pero no se como hacer que despues de la primer vuelta cuando vuenta de 23 a 20, pase a contar de 19 de 0, me sucede que sigue de 13 a 0.

se lo que la conexión que tengo hace que empieze desde 13, pero no tengo la menor idea de como hacer que empieze dsde 19.

estuve pensando que tal vez era algo del master reset pero aun no idea la manera de usarlo


----------



## Apollo (Feb 12, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

Muy buena solución , sólo te comento que el arreglo que hiciste (2 AND y 1 NAND), tiene un equvalente con una sola compuerta, una NAND de 4 entradas, haría el mismo efecto 

La velocidad del simulador se puede variar en la casilla qu edice "speed", justo de bajo de la de "X Magnification". el valor máximo es 30, y va a ser un poco lento de todas maneras para que veas cambiar los días, pero ya no se puede más rápido    

El número desde el que comienza a contar está determinado por la entradas D0, D1, D2, D3. Al encender el contador, y cuando el contador se reinicia (activando la entrada "PL"), comienza de nuevo desde estos valores.

Te regreso el circuito contador hasta 19.

Saludos


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 12, 2007)

estuve intentando todo el dia pero nologro hacer que de 20 pase a 19, siempre pasa directo a 13. ahora si que necesito algo mas especifico T.T, el trabajo es para manana a las 12am, por fas ayudame.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola hidratulez:

Me estoy conectando, lo siento, ya no llegué antes de las 12.

Te dejo el diagrama completo, la cuenta es desde 19 días, 24 horas, 59 minutos y 59 segundos.

Saludos


----------



## obravista (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola Apollo

E visto tu esquema y me e dado cuenta que el contador de horas creo que tiene una mala función, ya que cuando la unidades de horas llega a 0 el siguiente salto es 4 descontando una unidad a las decenas de horas.

Ejemplo de 20 el siguiente salto lógico seria 19, pero salta a 14
Por lo que cuando llega a 10 el siguiente salto es al 4

No se si es ese el objetivo o las prisas te han jugado una mala pasada


----------



## hidratulez (Feb 13, 2007)

si era el error que le comentada en una de mis ultimas respuestas.

pero la buena noticia es k el profesor no asistio asi que tengo otra semana para arreglaro, solo que ahora are 2 contadores de 99 a 0 para los dias y las horas, pero los are programables y asi quitarme ese error de encima, lo are en circuit maker y losubire haber que dicen.

gracias apollo por tu gran ayuda, ahora entiendo mucho mas estos cuicuitos


----------



## Apollo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Muchas gracias por la observación obravista 

En efecto son parte de las dos, un poco de que creo que no me explique bien cuando puse porque hacía esto el contador, y un poco de prisas por no poder ponerle le circuito para programar el tiempo que se desee.

La "falla" sucede porque los contadores están programados (en D0, D1, D2, y D3) para comenzar la cuanta desde 24 (en el caso de las horas), por lo que al llegar a 0 las unidades se le aplica el pulso de "PL" y las unidades vuelven al 4.

Esto puede suceder con cualquiera de los contadores de los días u horas, (ya que los segundos y minutos si comienzan la cuenta desde un 9 en las unidades).

Esto podría solucionarse añadiendo unos "dip-switch", o pulsadores normales junto con las entradas del control de "PL", de esta manera, podemos dejar un preset para "contar" (que sería al 9)  y utilizar otro distinto para modificar el inicio de la cuenta.

Obviamente no podemos colocar unos pulsadores directo a la entrada "PL" de ningún contador, ya que nos quemaría la salida de la compuerta de control cuando los estados lógicos no coincidan, se puede utilizar un pulsador de 1 polo 2 tiros, par seleccionar entre uno u otro control (Control normal o programación de inicio). Selecconando la posición de "Inicio" , moviendo el contador al número que deseemos, y luego moverlo hacia el otro lado que sería el de "Normal". Para este efecto también necesitamos detener el envío de pulsos de reloj hacia el primer contador, esto podrías ser aon un flip-flop para "encender/apagar".

Excelente hidratulez!!!  así ya es un poco más de tiempo para hacer los detalles.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Este circuito es sólo una parte del anterior, pero demuestra el cambio que podría ser una solución al problema del conteo:

A cada contador se le bloquea la señal de ""PL" en los dos contadores para que cuando nosotros movamos el conteo no se reestablezaca si pasamos por el número que codifica cada compuerta.

En esta versión se bloquea también la señal de reloj del "PULSER" (en un circuito real, esto se haría de otra manera).

Cuando movemos el pulsador hacia "programar" se bloquean las tres señales "(al reloj y las dos "PL"), cada contadro tiene un pulsador paea subir la cuenta (Ya que este pin normalmente estaba deshabilitado), así podemos ajustar la cuenta inicial sin tener que mover D0,D1, D2, D3.

Este es un ejemplo muy sencillo de cómo evadir el problema, pero sólo funciona una vez:
Nosotros podemos programar el número que se desee y comanzar la cuenta regresiva, pero una vez que se llega aceros, y se necesita una segunda vuelta, el contador se reinicia en la cuenta programada en D0, D1, D2, D3.

En este caso se cuenta de 89 a 0.  con la posibilidad de programar el conteo para una cuenta.

EL segundo circuito es una variación del primero, peor esta vez el control se realiza por medio de las entradas "PL" de cada contador, se tienen switches para seleccionar el número para comanzar la cuenta cada vez que el contador se reinicie. y un pulsador para hacer la programación inicial del mismo número.

Este circuito todavía tiene un fall: No se puede poner la cuenta los segundos en 0, ya que como este es el número que se decodifica en la compuerta NAND, el contador sólo variaría las decenas. ejm.  50, 40, 30, etc.

Saludos


----------



## osared (Dic 3, 2012)

alguien podria facilitarme el diagrama de un contador de 59 a 00 ya tengo rato intentando y no logro completralo estoy usando "2" (74192) y "2" (7448) display de catodo comun, por favor es urgente u.u

ya intente abrir los link que dejaron pero no me permite abrirlos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola.

Publica el ciruito que haz hecho y no te funcionó.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 3, 2012)

osared dijo:


> alguien podria facilitarme el diagrama de un contador de 59 a 00 ya tengo rato intentando y no logro completralo estoy usando "2" (74192) y "2" (7448) display de catodo comun, por favor es urgente u.u
> 
> ya intente abrir los link que dejaron pero no me permite abrirlos



Buenos días.

La cosa no es muy complicada, básicamente es lo que necesitas, está simulado con Proteus.

Puedes ampliarlo según tus necesidades.

Sal U2


----------



## cesand4487 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disculpen me podrian indicar que programa usa apollo para los circuitos que ha colocado???


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola cesand4487

El programa que utilizó apollo en los circuitos que adjuntó en su mensaje #26 fue el CircuitMaker.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## cesand4487 (Feb 21, 2013)

Disculpa y aprovechando el tema, estoy haciendo un contador descendente con un 74ls192. Pero analizando un poco su datasheet pude notar que al colocar un pulso en mi load, esto provoca salidas un poco extrañas y pocas veces es el numero que deseo, no tengo problemas en fisico cuando dejo load al aire y con un cable la llevo a tierra, pero cuando hago un arreglo de compuertas para que ha load me llegue un pulso negativo, cargue el numero que le coloco y continue el conteo en ese punto... Pues una de las cosas que ya estoy pensando es en cambiar el integrado por un 74ls193 o un 74ls191 ya que simulando aparentemente no tiene problemas para contar que cuente como quiero, que es de 95 hasta 00, pero debido a la hora que es en mi país me gustaria tratar de hacerlo con el 74ls192 hasta donde pueda o al menos que alguien me diga que no se puede o como se podria conectar... De antemano gracias por responder esta duda...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 21, 2013)

Buenas noches cesand4487.

Para hacer un contador Decimal Ascendente/Descendente tienes que emplear el 74xx190 o el 74xx192, estos dos Integrados son Contadores BCD.

El 74xx191 y el 74xx193 son Contadores Binarios de 4 bits.

Lo que estás planteando está algo confuso, no queda claro si lo que pretendes es que el Contador comience en 95... intenta postear un esquema de lo que estás haciendo.

En TTL (y CMOS) no es buena costumbre dejar entradas al aire, esto no es garantía de que tengamos un "1", los niveles de entrada tienen que estar prefectamente definidos a "0" o a "1"

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 22, 2013)

Hola cesand4487

Realmente se requiere que adjuntes el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.
De otro modo te enviarán al área administrativa llamada moderación y cerraran de nuevo este tema.

Se nota, por lo mencionado en tu mensaje, que deseas hacer un contador que cuente de 95 a 00.
Pero cuando llegue a 00 que debe hacer ??
No mencionas tampoco si ese contador debería ser binario natural o BCD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Feb 22, 2013)

El Fichero que he envíado ha salido por error 

Ver el post siguiente 

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2013)

Buenas días cesand4487.

He estado trabajando un ratito  y he podídp hacer algo 


Mira este contador, si no tienes el simulador Proteus no lo podrás ver funcinando, pero te dejo un PDF con el esquema, analízalo y mira como funciona... quizás puedas sacar alguna idea útil 


Tiene cuatro pulsadores...

Start - Pone en marcha la cuenta descendente
Stop - Detiene la cuenta
UP - Permite ajustar el contador en modo ascendente.
DN - Permite ajustar el contador en modo  descendente

UP y DN solo están activos si el contador está en modo Stop

Cuando el contador llega a "00" continua en "95" y el ciclo se repite continuamente hasta que lo detengas con Stop.




Sal U2


----------

